# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Λευκές Συσκευές >  Επισκευη ηλιακου θερμοσιφωνα

## aser

Στο εξοχικο εχω εναν ηλιακο θερμοσιφωνα πανω απο 20 χρονια και των τελευταιο καιρο δεν ζεσταινει το νερο οπως παλια τι λετε να φταιει;
Φαινεται ομως οτι του εχουν βαλει το χερι πολλα ατομα γιατι το καπακι ειναι ανοιχτο.

----------


## dan

Αντικατέστησε το αντιψυκτικό υγρό, αφού πρώτα αφαιρέσεις το παλιό και καθαρίσεις τις σωλήνες με νερό σε πίεση. Μετά πες μας τα αποτελέσματα.
  Όταν λες καπάκι, τι εννοείς;

----------


## aser

Στα πλαγια εχει καπακι για συνδεση με ηλεκτρικο ρευμα κτλ, το καπακι το εχουν αφαιρεση και η σφηκες κανουν παρτυ εκει.

----------


## dan

Εάν ο ηλιακός λειτουργεί μόνο με τον ήλιο και δεν είναι συνδεμένος στο ρεύμα, δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα. 
Στην αντίθετη περίπτωση θα πρέπει με κάποιο τρόπο να βρεις και να τοποθετήσεις κάποιο καπάκι για προστασία.

----------


## Panoss

Προφανώς θα έχει εξατμιστεί το αντιψυκτικό, συμπλήρωσέ το από τη βαλβίδα πάνω στο μπόιλερ.Να ένα διάγραμμα να καταλάβεις γενικώς τον ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα:iliakos.jpgΤο μωβ είναι το αντιψυκτικό (αντιπαγωτικό για την ακρίβεια), αυτό μάλλον έχει φύγει, ή μέσω εξάτμισης, ή από διαρροή. (αν είναι διαρροή σημαίνει ότι κάπου έχει τρυπήσει).

----------


## haris_216

όπως είπαν και οι προλαλήσαντες, μείωση στην απόδοση 99,9% σημαίνει απώλεια υγρού του κλειστού κυκλώματος (αν βέβαια είναι κλειστού και όχι ανοικτού). πρέπει να συμπληρώσεις τα υγρά. για το θέμα της πληρους αντικατάστασης θα είμαι λίγο επιφυλακτικός. σίγουρα θα ήταν καλό να γίνει αλλά φοβάμαι την περίπτωση του να "πας για μαλλί και να βγεις κουρεμένος". πιο συγκεκριμένα αν το σύστημα είναι όντως 20ετίας και αν στο διάστημα αυτό έχει αφεθεί στην τύχη του ενδεχομένως να έχουν αναπτυχθεί οξειδώσεις σε ορατά και μη σημεία. προσπαθώντας να αποσυνδέσεις την χαμηλή παροχή από τον συλλέκτη για να αδειάσει το κύκλωμα μπορεί να σπάσει εκεί ή γενικά να σου δημιουργήσει χίλια δυο προβλήματα. δες το σαν ένα μεγάλης ηλικίας άνθρωπο που χρήζει κάποιας επέμβασης και ο γιατρός σου λέει "άσε μην τον ταλαιπωρήσουμε τώρα γιατί μπορεί να έχουμε χειρότερα".
συνεπώς κάνε μια συμπλήρωση υγρού και τίποτα παραπάνω.

----------


## aser

> όπως είπαν και οι προλαλήσαντες, μείωση στην απόδοση 99,9% σημαίνει απώλεια υγρού του κλειστού κυκλώματος (αν βέβαια είναι κλειστού και όχι ανοικτού). πρέπει να συμπληρώσεις τα υγρά. για το θέμα της πληρους αντικατάστασης θα είμαι λίγο επιφυλακτικός. σίγουρα θα ήταν καλό να γίνει αλλά φοβάμαι την περίπτωση του να "πας για μαλλί και να βγεις κουρεμένος". πιο συγκεκριμένα αν το σύστημα είναι όντως 20ετίας και αν στο διάστημα αυτό έχει αφεθεί στην τύχη του ενδεχομένως να έχουν αναπτυχθεί οξειδώσεις σε ορατά και μη σημεία. προσπαθώντας να αποσυνδέσεις την χαμηλή παροχή από τον συλλέκτη για να αδειάσει το κύκλωμα μπορεί να σπάσει εκεί ή γενικά να σου δημιουργήσει χίλια δυο προβλήματα. δες το σαν ένα μεγάλης ηλικίας άνθρωπο που χρήζει κάποιας επέμβασης και ο γιατρός σου λέει "άσε μην τον ταλαιπωρήσουμε τώρα γιατί μπορεί να έχουμε χειρότερα".
> συνεπώς κάνε μια συμπλήρωση υγρού και τίποτα παραπάνω.


Φιλε χαρη ειναι οπως τα λες ο ηλιακος ειναι πανω απο 20ετιας και ολο αυτο το διαστημα δεν το προσεχαν οπως επρεπε, ποιο συγκεκριμενα τα ατομα που εμεναν εδω δεν ειχαν γνωσεις και το αφησαν στην τυχη του, δεν σου κρυβω οτι τα τελευταια σου γραπτα εγιναν οπως τα λες σε ενα αγαπημενο μου προσωπο που εφυγε πριν λιγες ημερες και τα λογια του γιατρου ηταν οπως τα λες και εσυ, θελω ομως οτι αφησε πισω να το κανω να δουλεψει για να αναστησω οτι μπορω απο αυτο το σπιτι.

----------


## xsterg

φιλε γεια χαρα. βγαλε και καμια φωτογραφια τον ηλιακο να δουμε τι παιζει.

----------


## aser

Ξεχασα να το αναφερω, αυριο αν βρω χρονο θα ανεβασω φωτο. Η μαρκα του εναι calpak.

----------


## stafidas

Αν ο ηλιακός ήταν 20 χρόνια αφημένος στην τύχη του, τότε χρειάζεται ένα γενικότερο service. Σίγουρα θα χρειάζεται αλλαγή το ανόδιο και ένα καλό καθαρισμα από άλατα και όχι μόνο.

----------


## xsterg

εγω θα κοιταζα το κλειστο κυκλωμα αν εχει διαρροη. θα συμπληρωνα με αντιψυκτικο και απεσταγμενο νερο το κλειστο κυκλωμα. θα ελεγχα τους συλλεκτες και το δοχειο νερου για διαρροες, σπασμενα τζαμια, μονωσεις. και το σημαντικοτερο. θα κοιταζα αν ο προσανατολισμος ειναι ο σωστος. βλεπω πολλες φορες ακομη και σε νεες εγκαταστασεις, ακομη και σε εγκαταστασεις που τις εχει κανει επαγγελματιας υδραυλικος σοβαρα λαθη. επίσης θα καθαριζα και το καζανι του νερου απο αλατα και ξενες ουσιες.

----------


## aser

22032012(002).jpg22032012(004).jpg22032012(005).jpg22032012(006).jpg22032012(007).jpg22032012(003).jpg
Ακομα δεν εχω κανει κατι γιατι η προσβαση δεν ειναι ευκολη, απο της φωτο που βλεπετε σωζετε τιποτα;

----------


## JIM_6146B

Καταρχάς το δύσκολο είναι  η πρόσβαση όπως είπες . Εδώ θα συμφωνήσω με τους προηγούμενους  ότι βάλε υγρά  και βλέπεις . Αν έχεις πρόβλημα τότε όπως το βλέπω  κατέβασμα όλο των ηλιακό με βοήθεια απο κάποιον που ξέρει  και μετά συντήρηση καθαρισμό κλπ.   αν γίνεται ??? η αλλιώς πας  για καινούργιο . 

Πάντος το σημείο που είναι εγκαταστημένος δεν σηκώνει και πολλά πειράματα  .... κίνδυνος...πτώσεις , σπαμένα κεραμίδια κ.λ.π.

----------


## xsterg

θα σου ελεγα να κοιταξεις για διαρροες τοσο σε ενωσεις, οσο και στο ιδιο το καζανι και τα κατοπτρα. επίσης αλλαγη, προσθηκη μονωτικων στις σωληνωσεις σου. αυτο το ασπρο θερμοσιφωνακι στο κατω μερος τι ρολο παιζει?

----------


## aser

> Καταρχάς το δύσκολο είναι  η πρόσβαση όπως είπες.
> 
> Πάντος το σημείο που είναι εγκαταστημένος δεν σηκώνει και πολλά  πειράματα  .... κίνδυνος...πτώσεις , σπαμένα κεραμίδια κ.λ.π.


Αυτος ειναι ο λογος που δεν εχω κανει ακομα κατι, σημερα ανεβηκα να  δω αν μπορω να δουλεψω η θα φαω τα μουτρα και το δευτερο ειναι 100%  γιατι η σκαλα που εχει ειναι καθετη και δεν μπορεις να στηριξεις το  βαρος σου πουθενα και με ενα χερι δεν γινεται η δουλεια.





> αυτο το ασπρο θερμοσιφωνακι στο κατω μερος τι ρολο παιζει?


Ειναι μποιλερ για να παιρνουμε ζεστο νερο απο των λεβητα με τα καλοριφερ, αυτη η σκουρια που εχει δεν μου αρεσει και σκεφτομαι αν εχει διαρροη και δεν το εχω δει μεχρι τωρα.
Μελλοντικα ολοι η εγκατασταση του θα ξηλωθει και θα παει στην ταρατσα σε κτιριο που ειναι διπλα απο αυτο το σπιτι.

----------


## aser

Επανερχομαι στο θεμα, προσφατα εφερα υδραυλικο να των δει και να ριξει το αντιψυκτικο, δεν ημουν σπιτι οταν εγινε η δουλεια αλλα ο πατερας μου.

Εκεινος λεει οτι δεν βλεπει να εχει προβλημα, αλλα το προβλημα παραμενει... Επειδη εχω υψοφοβια δεν ξανα ανεβαινω εκει ψηλα τελευταια που το εκανα ετρεμα σαν το φυλο  :Blushing: , θα φωναξω αλλον υδραυλικο να το δει εκτος και αν καποιος απο σας ειναι απο την αρτα και μεσω πμ κανονισουμε ραντεβου.

----------


## xsterg

εμ φιλε μου. δεν μπορεις να ανεβεις. φωναξε υδραυλικο και τελειωνε. διαγνωση μεσα απο το ιντερνετ δεν γινεται.

----------

